# Off-set console Caimen build!



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Off-set console Caimen build*

I can't figure out how to get the dang image into the body of the post itself, so bear with me.


----------



## NSBcaptAndy (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: Off-set console Caimen build!!!!! FINALLY*

Looking forward to following your build closely. I'm 11 weeks in on my wait for a Caimen and days are ticking by. What kind of power are you going with? Also can you tell us some of the options that you have decided on? Again, very excited to follow this one close. Congrats on the new skiff!

Thanks, Andy


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Off-set console Caimen build*



> I can't figure out how to get the dang image into the body of the post itself, so bear with me.


Copy & paste the "IMG" code from photobucket and....voila! 



Looking forward to the rest of this build.


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: Off-set console Caimen build!!!!! FINALLY*

Thanks Jigalode!

Andy, I'm about 17 weeks in. 
Some Specs:
-60 hp Suzuki 4 stroke
-3 blade stainless prop
- Offset Console
- oversized removable casting platform
- monochrome bonefish gray
- full awl-grip
- insulated rear hatch/cooler to drain to bilge
- stern rocketlauncher rod holders, welded at 10 degrees to poling platform
- port-side under gunnel rod holders will be pointed towards stern so that angler on the bow can switch out quickly (at least that's the idea)
- ECS is using a modified/new mold, boat will have flush hatches etc...

And now I am too excited to work!


----------



## NSBcaptAndy (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: Off-set console Caimen build!!!!! FINALLY*

That's gonna be an awesome skiff. Thanks for the specs.


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

And we're back... Making strides!


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Looking good and more coming! We are all glad to see the new deck mold done and now get on yours and others. 
Kevin


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> Looking good and more coming! We are all glad to see the new deck mold done and now get on yours and others.
> Kevin


If you spray the whole mold with gelcoat, how do you get the bagging tape to stick? Do you have to come back and peel it off the flange or do you lay a skin down first, let it cure and then bag the other laminates and the core to it?


----------



## Thomas1 (Oct 20, 2011)

ECC skins out to the edge of the flange and sticks bagging tape to the skin coat, not the mold.


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

slowly but surely ;D


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Looking great!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> ECC skins out to the edge of the flange and sticks bagging tape to the skin coat, not the mold.


That's smart. Makes clean up a breeze and eliminates print through at the same time.


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

Gel is down on the new Caimen deck mold


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Wow! I love that the compartments are all one piece. Would love to see the bagging set up for that part. 

That's an incredibly difficult part to lay up without getting air bubbles. Congrats to ECC.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

CW do you know for sure that was all done in shot? It seems impossible  unless they used that latex roll on resuseable bag setup to get that finish on both sides. A regular plastic bag like you said would be hell.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

We do it all at once.


----------



## Thomas1 (Oct 20, 2011)

ECC has been infusing long enough to understand how to use conventional infusion bags to make that part in one shot. Just gotta know where to pleat it.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> We do it all at once.



That is awesome


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

She's into rigging. This girl should be Carolina bound next week


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Dude that is quick! She is looking NICE!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Interesting going offset in the caimen. I considered it. What was your reason?


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

> Interesting going offset in the caimen.  I considered it.  What was your reason?


BaySt, I'll be traveling with this boat a good bit. I wanted the utility/storage of a console, with the cockpit space of a side console for overnights, camera gear etc.... Also, I kind of based my build off of 239Flies center console Caimen, and they always look jammed in like sardines on the back. I wanted two guys to comfortably ride. Also, I figured the offset would allow my K9 fishing buddies (Penny & Kepler) to move a bit more freely from front to back.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Good looking build, looks like you'll have more room to get around that console. It is a big console on a narrow boat, I had the same one with rod holders on my vantage and I just walked the gunnel plank, it was easier and less painfull. Got stuck several times by hanging trebble hooks! Can't imagine enough room on a caimen even without rod holders. However it is nice to have that storage space I'm missing on my current tiller caimen.


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice engine choice. Let us know how it runs[ch128512]


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Skiffs looking good man!


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

She is all done and coming and will be home sweet home by Sunday. I'll get some high quality detail DSLR shots up soon.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

super dope looking rig. congrats!! love how big the fore deck area is on these


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Dude that's on cool looking boat. Of Course That Zuk looks awesome


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome build! Enjoy it. Where do you fish out of in NC?


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

browndogrods said:


> Awesome build! Enjoy it. Where do you fish out of in NC?


Thanks for all the compliments. I fish out of Morehead City, NC mostly. However, this new rig will see a lot of areas.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

glittlewood said:


> Thanks for all the compliments. I fish out of Morehead City, NC mostly. However, this new rig will see a lot of areas.


Nice. When I use to have time to make it to the coast we would fish Harker's, Sealevel area and back in the Sound. Now I mostly chase carp with the fly on some local lakes and trips to south fla once or twice a year. Good luck with the skiff...... Adam, Kevin and Marc with take care of you. I'm on my second EC. The first skiff bought new, received with fantastic customer service. The second, bought privately used, but with the same awesome CS!


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

browndogrods said:


> Nice. When I use to have time to make it to the coast we would fish Harker's, Sealevel area and back in the Sound. Now I mostly chase carp with the fly on some local lakes and trips to south fla once or twice a year. Good luck with the skiff...... Adam, Kevin and Marc with take care of you. I'm on my second EC. The first skiff bought new, received with fantastic customer service. The second, bought privately used, but with the same awesome CS!


Browndogrods what model EC are you fishing now?


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

glittlewood said:


> Browndogrods what model EC are you fishing now?


'08 non-liner Caimen tiller w/Yam 50 2S. The boat I orignally wanted when I ordered my Vantage.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweeet....I like how the console offset put the helm on the boat center-line.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Cool set up I really like everything you have done. Love the color combo too!


----------

